

A heuristic algorithm for factoring larger numbers using machine learning - arunsupe
http://carelesslearner.blogspot.com/2015/01/a-heuristic-algorithm-for-factoring.html

======
discardorama
It's a parody blog.

------
PeterWhittaker
Hmm, not terribly interesting without some O() work. It may well be possible
to solve the problem this way, but it may still be an NP solution.

